# Hair algae in new tank



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

My new tank doesn't seem to overcome it's hair algae problem,it is set up for a month now and all the small plants I put now reached the surface and pearl like crazy.I was told by some people here that this is common in new tanks.So for how long will my tank considered a new tank?Algae grows as fuzz balls around leaves and it is very easy to remove but you have to do it daily if you want your plants to survive.Except for this the tank looks great and all plants grow as normal.
Perhaps anyone who past this stage will to tell a few words,these are my tanks parameters:
ph=6.6
kh=4
no3=20ppm
po4=1ppm
Lighting=2x54 + 2x38w lit for 9 hours a day
66g

thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Exactly what type algae do you have?... Fuzz balls, are they grayish tufts?

Here is a site with some pics to help ID yours... http://www.floridadriftwood.com/algae_identification.html

The first thing I see is that your N03 levels are a little high, I would try decreasing them to around 10ppm.

The second thing is to up your lighting to at least 10 hours daily. Most people run their daily lighting from 10-12 hours. Anything below 10 hours a day causes the plants not to photosynthesize as they should.

If your PH/KH readings are correct then your C02 is at 30ppm which is where it should be.

Other than that knowing the ferts you are using, the amounts and maintenance schedule would help.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I couldn't identify the exact type of algae,it looks like long strands that can easily removed with a toothbrush.I also think that recognizing the type of algae you have is not much help,I believe is that is far more complicated than this and the solution to the problem is controling your water parameters.All I want to know is that if is usual for a one month old aquarium to expierience algae blooms as this despite the fact that it's water parameters are optimal.

Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds as if you have thread algae. I would keep removing it and do weekly 50% water changes and keep your water parameters in check. In severe cases I've had to remove the effected plants to get rid of thread algae.

I do agree that your water parameters need to be keep in balance to fight all types of algae. However knowing the type algae you have also helps, because there is different steps to take in getting rid of it.

Every tank setup is different, therefore optimal conditions should be used loosely in describing your water conditions, IMO. It could be that your test kits are giving inaccurate readings.
Yes, your tank is still considered a new setup.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

So no reason to panic then...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

At this point I would say no, just wait it out and see what happens within the next month. Just stay consistent with maintenance & dosing ferts.


----------

